# Bradley Cooper to play SEAL sniper Chris Kyle in American Sniper



## Infantryman2b (3 Oct 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/10/02/the-promise-american-sniper-actor-bradley-cooper-made-in-the-one-and-only-conversation-he-ever-had-with-navy-seal-chris-kyle/

http://youtu.be/MItGoIxoVGk - Trailer

Cooper plays SEAL Chris Kyle considered Americas most lethal sniper. Whats intriging about this stroy is Kyle was one of the killed in the Texas shooting in 2013. Cooper has promised to keep this movie close to Kyles autobiography, so this should be a great watch.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Oct 2014)

Trailer looks good.


----------



## dimsum (22 Jan 2015)

It's not too often that a full theatre is silent during the walk after the movie.  It was definitely uncomfortable (as was the intent).


----------



## krimynal (22 Jan 2015)

yeah same thing happened here , no one was talking at the end ..... everyone was kind of edgy a bit.  I do also really appreciate what they did as to what PTSD was , and how it might affect someone , I could definitely saw friends and family of mine struggling with the same problems !


----------

